# Applets im Browser nix gehen



## Gajor (30. Sep 2004)

Hi, aber bei aller Liebe es geht einfach nicht!

Habe mir hier viel durchgelesen und probiert, nur ist mir immer noch nicht möglich ein einfaches "Hello World" mir im Browser anzugucken.

Verstehe ich euch richtig:
1. Quelltext:

```
import java.applet.*;
import java.awt.*;

public class start extends Applet 
{
  public static void main( String args[] )
  {
    System.out.println("Hello World");
   }
}
```

2. HTML-Datei:

```
<html>
  <head><title>huhu</title></head>
  <body>
    <applet code="start.class" width=600 height=600>
    </applet>
  </body>
</html>
```

3.Appletviewer zeigt an "Applet startet" oder so.

Jetzt die Frage:Wieso sehe ich kein Hallo-World???.

Wenn ich andere Porgramme starten möchte die ein "wenig" komplizierter sind, gehts erst recht nicht. Erstens dauerts Stunden bis erstmal der graue Hintergrund kommt ,und dann passiert auch nichts weiter. Irgendein Problem muss es doch sein. Vielleicht ein Häkchen im Browser. Andererseits gehen andere Anwendungen, wie von Map24 auch.
Hmm... es macht langsam keinen Spaß mehr.

Vorschläge?
Danke


----------



## Sky (30. Sep 2004)

*System.out.println(...)* schreibt das ganze in die sog. Java-Console und nicht in den Applet-Bereich.

Um deine Ausgabe im Applet-Bereich zu sehen, mußt Du entweder ein Label/JLabel o.ä. verwenden oder Du mußt die paint-Methode überschreiben und darin drawString aufrufen.

Zu 1.)
	
	
	
	





```
import java.applet.*;
import java.awt.*;

public class Untitled1 extends Applet {
  Label jLabel1 = new Label();

  public Untitled1() {
    this.setLayout(null);
    jLabel1.setText("Hello World");
    jLabel1.setSize(100,10);
    jLabel1.setLocation(10,10);
    this.add(jLabel1, null);
  }

}
```

Zu 2.)
	
	
	
	





```
import java.applet.*;
import java.awt.*;


public class Untitled1 extends Applet {

  public Untitled1() {
    this.setSize(100, 100);
  }

  public void paint( Graphics g ) {
    g.drawString( "HELLO WORLD", 50, 50 );
  }
}
```


----------



## abollm (30. Sep 2004)

Du dürftest nichts sehen, weil du ja auch nicht in das Applet-Fenster, sondern auf die Ausgabe schreibst.

Versuch einmal folgenden Code zu übersetzen und mit deinem Appletviewer zu starten:


```
/*
 * Created on 30.09.2004
 *
 * MyFirstApplet
 */


import java.applet.Applet;
import java.awt.*;

public class MyFirstApplet
extends Applet
{
  public void paint(Graphics g)
  {
    showStatus("Status: Hello world!");
    g.drawString("Hello world!",20,50);
  }
}
```

Das Applet zeigt einfach nur den Text "Hello world!" und zusätzlich eine Statuszeile an (u.U. erst dann, wenn das Fenster im Appletviewer verändert wurde). Wenn dir das gelungen ist, dürfte es dir nicht schwer fallen, das Beispiel durch eigene Versuche zu ergänzen.

Eine Empfehlung: Als Anfänger solltest du vielleicht nicht unbedingt mit Applets beginnen, da hier die Zusammenhänge etwas komplizierter sind als bei normalen Applikationen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Sep 2004)

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass hier vergessen wurde, dass es in einem Applet keine, für Applikationen typische, main()-Methode gibt. Ein Applet sollte mindestens die init()-Methode überschreiben.
Natürlich ist das für ein solch kleines Applet aber noch nicht unbedingt nötig.
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=8848


----------



## Gajor (30. Sep 2004)

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Warum die Main fehlt wollte ich eben fragen. Hab das Bsp. von abollm ausprobiert.
Obwohl Eclipse das einmal kompiliert hat, meckert es jetzt bei jeglicher Veränderung rum, dass die Main fehlt. Hmm.
Aber jetzt erscheint tatsächlich HelloWorld, wow! Nur kann ichs nicht mehr ändern,bzw weiß ich nicht wie.
Aber anscheinend hab ich gravierende Wissenslücken.  :autsch: 
Will doch nur 100%ig wissen,was ich mache,wenn ich ein "billiges" Applet erstellen möchte.


----------



## foobar (1. Okt 2004)

> Obwohl Eclipse das einmal kompiliert hat, meckert es jetzt bei jeglicher Veränderung rum, dass die Main fehlt.


Applets mußt du in Eclipse auch als solche ausführen.
Run => Run as => Java Applet


----------



## Gajor (1. Okt 2004)

Ohh ... mein Fehler!
Geht nu danke!


----------

